

The Mad Scientist Bringing Back the Dead... Really. - dilanj
http://www.esquire.com/features/best-and-brightest-2008/bringing-back-the-dead-1208

======
tptacek
Why was this article written in the voice of a drunk frat boy? She bled out.
She bled out! Like, totally!

~~~
TrevorJ
I had the same thought. It was a little unclear as to why the author picked
that tone, I wasn't sure what the point was.

------
Shamiq
The overly conversational tone doesn't seem to do this guy justice.

------
kqr2
Link to Dr. Mark Roth's company website:

<http://www.ikaria.com/science.html>

It looks like they are trying to develop an on-demand reversible metabolic
hibernation for critically ill patients.

------
geuis
its mainly a fluff piece without actually talking about what he's working on

